# Lights in "unused" windows?



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I think your ideas sound really good, but I would also try using some black poster board and a dollar store white shower curtain, then cut out large eyes (basically fill the whole window with the poster board and cut out sections where the eye would be, hand the shower curtain to block the view into the room, and then light it from behind so the regular light in the room would make it look like shining eyes in the window). Or use the poster board to cut out some spooky silhouettes - like a hulking figure of a monster or vampire... Might be a dramatic effect that would be cheap and easy to try.

https://www.google.com/search?q=cre...4&bih=742#tbm=isch&q=creepy+window+silhouette


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Strobe lights would work with cutouts too


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

That's the perfect window for a silhouette and a strobe. A few of years ago, I think Martha Stewart had a hanged figure of some sort, It looked super scary.

You can also make a basic "ghost projector" with a dollar store while shower curtain, one of those page magnifier sheets (also dollar store), a cardboard box, and any TV. I still hook up an old VCR to run my images.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

So, what's the opinion on colored lights? All the same colors, or alternating colors?

I have gargloyles for the front two upstairs windows, but I feel like I need something in the other upstairs windows. 

The two windows on the porch downstairs will be covered by Scene Setters.

I don't always put my indoor blow molds in the downstairs "kick-out" window like they are here. I could definitely put a silhouette there.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

If you get a roll of that plastic sheeting at the Party Store - or even just a plastic table cloth, you don't need colored lights at all. Just put the colored plastic over the window.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I love the suggestion of black silhouettes in the windows! I've seen it done with brown paper bags painted black, or also have seen people do black shelf liner. You could cut out simple shapes or make them complex, and reuse them each year. You may have seen it, but one of my favorite looks is this one, with easy monster shapes - 

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/62206038579017081/

Personally, I think sticking with one color light is the way to go. That's just personal preference though, since I think it makes an overall spookier look. But you could always experiment & do whatever you like best!


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

My preference is similar to Jenn&MattFromPA and like using one color instead of alternating colors as I prefer things more "uniform". It gives more of a "haunted" look versus more of a "carnival" type look with the multiple colors, unless that is the effect you are looking for. 

I also second the use of silhouettes. We made our own one year, and everyone really loved them. I just picked up some black wrapping paper and used one of the kids as a "model, but you can use any black poster board or plastic liner or tablecloth or ??? We also used those red gel "bloody handprint" window clings from Target as they went with our silhouettes. 


I like "simple" and quick and this was very easy and inexpensive. Here is what we did in two of our front windows. We have a small one-story ranch and our windows are close to the street. I just used our inside lighting, but this effect would be better with colored lights:


















I have also used these pre-made silhouettes in this book, but they are on the smaller side, so may not be seen well that well from your upper windows.

http://www.amazon.com/Spooky-Hallow...0346099&sr=1-1&keywords=halloween+silhouettes

Another idea is to buy a cheapo white shower curtain liner from the dollar store with lights behind, perhaps the fire&ice lights? I am planning on using the red/orange fire&ice light with silhouettes in one of our front windows.

We are also trying a projection image this year in the front picture window. That is another option.

You have an awesome home and whatever you decide will look great!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I love window posters for unused windows. I have spider ones. I put them in every window and it looks great. I always get lots of compliments. Easy and fairly cheap. Here are some pics of the two versions I have and what they look like up.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

The other great thing about them they are double decorating. They can be seen from both views. Indoors and out.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow! It's no secret I love the forum but all of these ideas are great! I also love that this thread is giving so many affordable options. Sometimes I read posts on the forum and think well that is amazing but holy heck I can't spend the amount of money you did building that! I always over look my windows when decorating because time gets away from me but perhaps I crank out a couple of these ideas today! Thanks for making this thread!


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

I agree that if you're going to put colors in the windows one color would be best. Unless of course you want a more whimsical, carnival-esqe look. Also never underestimate the look of a plain old candle burning in the window, I have done that before and it looked natural, spooky and lovely. Not those Christmas candle things that people use but a nice, flickering LED candle. I also love a window silhouette.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I have several of those candles, but I changed out the bulbs for flicker bulbs. I found several $10 strings st 90% off a couple of years back, and stocked up.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

booswife02 said:


> I love window posters for unused windows. I have spider ones. I put them in every window and it looks great. I always get lots of compliments. Easy and fairly cheap. Here are some pics of the two versions I have and what they look like up.
> View attachment 250658
> 
> View attachment 250660


I've never done silhouettes so please excuse the silly question, but how do you get that orange/yellow color? Colored bulb, colored table cover or neither?


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Black poster board from the dollar store works great for silhouettes. I sometimes make my own with colored plastic sheeting (thinner than plastic table cloths.) I like red the best- but you could get the orange/yellow shade. To intensify the color- sandwich the cut-out between two sheets of plastic sheeting. That way- the silhouette will stay sharp along the edges and you can get a more intense color. The orange/yellow shades can sometimes look washed out.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I say one color, but I actually have two on my house and windoes: Orange and Purple...they are hooked to a lightorama so sometimes all house is orange, sometimes purple and sometimes both at sametime...the thing for me is that it is uniform around the house


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I am probably going to have to make the side windows different from the front two, due to price. I can't remember what the HD lights cost full price last year, but I only bought two on clearance, to spotlight the gargoyles. 

I can make the side lights all one color. I might find different purple lights to use.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Don't forget that lighting gel is cheaper and easier to use that buying lots of different colored lights. ALL my lights are white/clear. I just pop a piece of lighting gel and make the fixture any color I want. For small areas, I sometimes use those programmable LED bulbs (around $5 each.)


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Simple battery strobe lights works very well.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I've been kicking this around for a couple of days, trying to find the most cost-effective solution. While I agree with all of you that a single color would look better, I'm not sure that I can find as many as I need, cheaply. I've tried to color the white push lights before (although not with Sharpie brand markers), and not had much success. 

The only other super cheap light that I can come up with, is to buy a bunch of Dollar Tree battery operated Jack o'lanterns (or something similar) with the LED lights in them, and cut the lights out to use them alone. Most of those are multi-color fade lights, though.

So maybe if I could turn them on in succession--supposing red is the first color, when the first one cycles back to red, I turn the second on, and so on until they're all using the same color at the same time... That seems like a lot of work for 10 lights, but I can't think of a better way to do them, without having 9 other people turning one on all at the same time, haha, which is impossible.

If I could find DT LED items that have a single color, then I'll just go with that. I think that they'll be bright enough in a completely dark room. 

We generally only have one light on in the house at a time, and that's the dining room. So I may have to hang something behind the shower curtain in that one, to keep the light from ruining the silhouette there.

I know that they sell the clear lights for putting inside of Jack o'lanterns, but I don't think I want white lights for this, although flashing white lights might be good, too...but then do I make them flash all at the same time, or randomize that by not waiting for a pattern to turn the next one on?

Decisions, decisions! As it is, I figure I need to spend at least $3 per window, not counting batteries. (one light, one shower curtain, one black posterboard piece...or maybe more, depending on what shape I'm making) With 10 windows, that's already $30!


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

What are the size of your windows? The white shower curtain liner I picked up at DT is sized 70"x72". Would you be able to use one liner to cover more than one window? The poster board runs about .69 each at our DT. You may also be able to use one poster board to cover two or three windows depending on your silhouette. That can help cut your costs some.

I'm still thinking about the lighting.... are those 10 windows in 10 separate rooms?


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

Do you think any extra flashlights you have hanging around would work, depending on their placement?


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I forgot that the poster board isnt a dollar apiece! That helps. 

Unfortunately, I don't have any extra lights at all, except the electric candles. Those may work, and I will test it out. I use flicker bulbs, so they may not give enough light. However, I also just remembered that I have a bag of purple C9 bulbs that I salvaged from a string that quit working...niw THAT may work out in my favor!

I don't know exact dimensions on the windows, but 70 inches or so seems correct.They are all full length, slightly shorter than I am (just under 6 ft).

Placement of the windows is odd. On both sides we have one closer to the front in one room. On the right, the back two windows are in the same room, but with ample space between them. On the left, they are all in separate rooms.


----------



## Cutencharming (Aug 29, 2015)

booswife02 said:


> The other great thing about them they are double decorating. They can be seen from both views. Indoors and out.


Very cute...except now I want to make black curtains lol


----------



## bayoubrigh (Jan 12, 2007)

It's a good idea to put something in those windows. We did a few years ago with a couple dollar store silhouettes with a simple light behind them (like desk lamp or light from the hallway with door open). They looked great from the street and actually got as many compliments on those as from graveyard props!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I can't wait for our Dollar Tree to start stocking, and for our Shopko to finish stocking. Shopko will be carrying some silhouette packages for $4, but they didn't have them out yet today. I'll check out DT's too, before deciding whether or not to make my own.

I only wish that I hadn't hidden those purple C9 bulbs from myself...and the box of electric candles is mysteriously missing, too. I may need to start stocking up on those again. Surely I haven't given all of them away already!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Funny how I was calling those bulbs C9, but thinking C7. Then when I finally found them, I was right all along, and they were C9. They don't fit! So, I went out in search of other ideas, and happened upon two separate sales of C7 bulbs that I could use, so I bought those.

THEN I realized that two of the windows do not have outlets under them, and I can't string an extension cord under one. That one is on the landing of our staircase, and the other is in the bedroom behind the staircase. The bedroom window light is an easier fix, as there are outlets elsewhere in the room, but the one on the landing is going to need a battery light.

Back to square one with that, I bought a tri-color LED light, usually used for Jack o'lanterns, and I'll see how that looks. I'm just not sure I'll like the changing colors, but I don't want white, either.

I did throw around the idea of buying white ones, and seeing if placing cut layers of the colored translucent "report covers" would give it a "DJ gel" effect. Since these really don't get hot that I'm aware of (LEDs really don't, do they??), I could put the layers directly on top of the light source. I didn't buy a white Jack o'lantern light yet, though.

The next thing to try would be some really big flicker flame lights from Farm and Home (the height of tea lites, but width of column candles). I have the feeling that they won't be bright enough, though. I have options, but I'll have to wait about a week to try anything besides the tri-colored light that I already have. It's getting kind of busy around here!


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

There was a lot of good discussion here, and it sounds like you have a direction that you're heading in, which is great!

I did want to put forward a few images that I immediately thought of when I read the original question:









The Haunted Mansion has done this a number of different ways, but there are several elements that seem to be common. Now, while I don't pretend that the lighting is the only thing going on here (architecture, grounds, shadow, etc. all obviously contribute extensively), I do believe that the lighting is sort of the 'jewelry' for the outfit, and set things off just right.

Disney uses a variety of colors applied in layers, and leave many windows in the mansion dark. They also use different colors in various openings, and they all seem to 'imply' something different to me. 

- The 'conservatory' windows are always fully lit in a fluorescing color that starkly contrasts with the exterior lighting choices. I always feel 
like I want to know what craziness might be going on in there! 

- Some upper windows have a small 'candle-ish' light that makes it appear as though it might be an individual lurking furtively in that room. 

- Many are left dark, and to me, it helps convey size, scale, and emptiness.

I'm not sure that this is all on point, or particularly helpful, but I do think that they do it as well as anyone, and that there are lighting tips for home-haunters in their use of color palettes, and application. 

Personally, I've borrowed from their color palette on multiple occasions, and even though the application is VERY different, I feel like it helps me visualize where I want to go:


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Very good points and examples, Defenestrator! 

It never occurred to me that darkened windows might be scary all on their own, too. One thing that I'd like to do, is set something up so that it looks like there's a floating candle going from one darkened window to another (as if a ghost were pacing between two windows). The only problem with this currently, is that I only have one room with two windows in close proximity to one another, and it's a room near the back of the house. I'm not sure that the effect would be seen, because it's not on the street side. The house next to us is not as tall as ours is, so maybe it could be seen from the corner of the street, though. The other rooms have one window on the front (or back) of the house, and one on the side. The room that I mentioned has two windows on the side.

I would definitely like to add to my outdoor lighting. Last year, I had one green light, and one multi-color kaleidoscope projection light (purple, blue, red). I had two black lights in another spot to light my ghost lady, but I didn't do any layering. I haven't bought more bulbs yet, but I did buy more spot light stakes. I tend to pick those up any time I see them on clearance. 

I'm thinking of putting purple and blue flood lights in the new stakes. I think that I've only bought two new stakes...which probably only gives me three for colored bulbs.

I might be able to get away with only using one black light twist bulb for the ghost lady, which would free up one more stake. OR, there's a slight chance that the LED black light bar that I picked up, might do the job of lighting the ghost lady, which then frees up two flood light stakes. 

I also picked up another kaleidoscope light similar to the one that I had, and one of the projection lights with the "floating ghosts".


----------



## AlexSum (Sep 23, 2015)

That front window is just begging for a ghostly face. Get a manikin head, paint with glow in the dark paint, set it back a few inches and put one of those electric candles or a single light right at the window to illuminate the features behind it. People will freak when they walk by!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I like that idea! I could do that for one of the lower side windows, if the kids and pets would leave it alone. I have plans for all of the front windows for this year.

The two porch windows will be covered from the outside with Scene Setters, and the front upper windows have 3D vacuform gargoyles for them.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Where do you guys find good purple lights? The only purple bulbs I've found so far look way more pink than purple. I'd like to go with leds, ideally, and I'll probably end up using blue lights since I can't find any purple ones that look right. 

I picked up some "blue" floodlight bulbs from Home Depot, but A) they look more green than blue and B) they get ridiculously hot within just a few seconds of plugging them in. Going to try some 60W blue CFLs that I ordered from HD online next.


----------



## AlexSum (Sep 23, 2015)

LairMistress said:


> I like that idea! I could do that for one of the lower side windows, if the kids and pets would leave it alone. I have plans for all of the front windows for this year.
> 
> The two porch windows will be covered from the outside with Scene Setters, and the front upper windows have 3D vacuform gargoyles for them.


Happy to be of service. 8) and I love the gargoyles idea! Would it be practical to partition the window area to protect it from kids/pets?


----------



## AlexSum (Sep 23, 2015)

Forhekset said:


> Where do you guys find good purple lights? The only purple bulbs I've found so far look way more pink than purple. I'd like to go with leds, ideally, and I'll probably end up using blue lights since I can't find any purple ones that look right.
> 
> I picked up some "blue" floodlight bulbs from Home Depot, but A) they look more green than blue and B) they get ridiculously hot within just a few seconds of plugging them in. Going to try some 60W blue CFLs that I ordered from HD online next.


I would suggest ultraviolet. You can get small blacklights or blacklight bulbs. They make that nice glowing purple on anything light coloured.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

AlexSum said:


> Happy to be of service. 8) and I love the gargoyles idea! Would it be practical to partition the window area to protect it from kids/pets?


I'm not sure that a partition would survive more than a couple of days, but it's possible! 

I agree on the ultraviolet light suggested in the other post. I use Feit brand twist bulbs (black light) outdoors, but they do get extremely hot. Someone, somewhere suggested securing a Mason jar over them to protect from rain, and prevent touching them, too. I duct taped a Dollar Tree canning jar to the stake that I use and it worked perfectly!


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Good idea on the mason jar...I was wondering how I was going to protect the bulbs from the elements. 

I've actually already tried a couple of different black lights and they just don't put out much visible light the way I'm trying to use them. I use one in my porch light every year, and that works pretty good since the ceiling and posts of the porch are painted white (the sides and the rest of the house is dark red brick, so black light has very little effect). But I'm looking for purple lights to uplight a couple of trees. The aforementioned floods look great, but they're blueish green and run super hot. Like, within seconds of plugging it in, it's hot enough to burn yourself.


----------



## HalloweenDan73 (Sep 5, 2015)

Man.....You have the perfect house setup=) Buy the flickering lamp bulbs they sell at HD pretty cheap around $4, and let it just flicker in that window. Maybe even do a cut out in front to give it the look of someone standing in there=)


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

Forhekset said:


> Good idea on the mason jar...I was wondering how I was going to protect the bulbs from the elements.
> 
> I've actually already tried a couple of different black lights and they just don't put out much visible light the way I'm trying to use them. I use one in my porch light every year, and that works pretty good since the ceiling and posts of the porch are painted white (the sides and the rest of the house is dark red brick, so black light has very little effect). But I'm looking for purple lights to uplight a couple of trees. The aforementioned floods look great, but they're blueish green and run super hot. Like, within seconds of plugging it in, it's hot enough to burn yourself.


Check out the LED blacklight spotlights. I just ordered 3 from Walmart last week. Although when I ordered them they were $14.88. The price seems to fluctuate up and down on them.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Black-Led-Outdoor-Light-Halloween-Decoration/45075812
They are definitely not true blacklights but they give off a nice purple light. You can also try the purple fire and ice spotlights. I know people have complained they seem too pastel/pink, but I find they look awesome when projected up into trees.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

You know, I nearly bought some similar "black light" spotlights from Target online a couple of weeks ago, but didn't. The reviews said the same thing, that they were more purple than anything. 

I may give the purple fire and ice spotlights a try too. At least they're easy to return if I don't like the way they look. I do think they look too light purple/pink online, but I've never actually seen them in person. I'm looking for that dark blue/purple color that really says "Halloween".


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

Forhekset said:


> You know, I nearly bought some similar "black light" spotlights from Target online a couple of weeks ago, but didn't. The reviews said the same thing, that they were more purple than anything.
> 
> I may give the purple fire and ice spotlights a try too. At least they're easy to return if I don't like the way they look. I do think they look too light purple/pink online, but I've never actually seen them in person. I'm looking for that dark blue/purple color that really says "Halloween".


I think there are quite a few places that sell the same ones, Target, Party City, Grandin Road. In my opinion the purple fire and ice lights look great when you are projecting them onto something that is at a greater distance. It allows the colors to diffuse quite a bit. I projected mine up into a big tree and it makes the leaves the purple/blue I think you're going for. I also love how the movement of the light looks on the leaves. Not sure how you want to use it but I think it's a great addition to a cemetery scene.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks, I'm going to give them a shot. I have a couple of big trees I want to light, and I also have a white ghost/ghoul that I usually hang up in one of them, so any sort of light looks pretty cool. Last year I just used a plain red spotlight and it looked really eerie.

I have two of the orange fire and ice spotlights and they do look pretty awesome projected up into trees, so hopefully the purple ones will look good too.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm not sure if you've come up with an idea for all of the windows, but I thought I'd throw one more out that is pretty easy to make, and only cost about $4 per window. 

Last year I made "WindowKins" which is an idea I got from stoneykins.com. Essentially all you are doing is printing out a pumpkin carving pattern, blowing it up to the size you need it to fit the window, placing the pattern on a piece of $1 form board that you can pick up at Dollar Tree, then cut out the pattern with an exacto knife. After you've done that, you cut to size a colored plastic table cloth, also from Dollar Tree, to the back of the pattern. Place the pattern in the window, make sure the space around the pattern is darkened out as well, and turn on a light behind the pattern. 

Here's a sample of the ones that I did last year. 


This year I'm doing enough to cover all of the windows in the front of the house. They're very easy to store, and don't take up much space.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Those look great, dude.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

With so many great ideas, I'll never run out of ways to decorate the windows! Thanks, everyone!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> I'm not sure if you've come up with an idea for all of the windows, but I thought I'd throw one more out that is pretty easy to make, and only cost about $4 per window.
> 
> Last year I made "WindowKins" which is an idea I got from stoneykins.com. Essentially all you are doing is printing out a pumpkin carving pattern, blowing it up to the size you need it to fit the window, placing the pattern on a piece of $1 form board that you can pick up at Dollar Tree, then cut out the pattern with an exacto knife. After you've done that, you cut to size a colored plastic table cloth, also from Dollar Tree, to the back of the pattern. Place the pattern in the window, make sure the space around the pattern is darkened out as well, and turn on a light behind the pattern.
> 
> ...


Love that Mayor ! I wish I was better with an xacto knife, I've sliced fingers before, still I might give this a try.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm telling you, these are so easy to make. Just make sure you use a sharp blade, it makes it much easier. This year I'm doing 8 more large ones, and 12 of them that will go in the side windows beside our door.


----------



## AlexSum (Sep 23, 2015)

http://www.lights4fun.co.uk/i/q/SK15-01P/purple-glass-led-skull-light


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

> Yesterday, 02:56 PMMayor of Haddonfield
> I'm not sure if you've come up with an idea for all of the windows, but I thought I'd throw one more out that is pretty easy to make, and only cost about $4 per window.
> 
> Last year I made "WindowKins" which is an idea I got from stoneykins.com. Essentially all you are doing is printing out a pumpkin carving pattern, blowing it up to the size you need it to fit the window, placing the pattern on a piece of $1 form board that you can pick up at Dollar Tree, then cut out the pattern with an exacto knife. After you've done that, you cut to size a colored plastic table cloth, also from Dollar Tree, to the back of the pattern. Place the pattern in the window, make sure the space around the pattern is darkened out as well, and turn on a light behind the pattern.


Brilliant idea! I have used the ones you get in a two pack but they don't fit the window well and the image is usually broken up by the sash of the window. Doing this I can center the image I want right in the middle of the window!!! Bravo!


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Here's a couple examples of some of the smaller ones I have done the last few weeks. I still need to do some adjustments so you can't see the light around the edges, but that will be simple enough. For these, I just shrank the pattern size down to 75% of the original size.










For the larger ones, the board I bought doesn't take up the entire area of the window, so in order to black out the sides of each windowkin, I center the main board in the window, measure the distance on either side that I need to cover up (It should be an equal distance on both sides) then cut 2 pieces of another foam board in the amount I need it to be, then use packing tape to attach either side. I use the packing tape on the back of the boards so it can't be seen from the front. When I'm done with them, I can fold the flaps in for storage.


----------



## AlexSum (Sep 23, 2015)

Nice! I may have to nick some of these ideas.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Well, I'm officially back to looking for lights. 

I tried the Dollar Tree triple color pumpkin light, and it wasn't bright enough to illuminate a cutout in a window, in a completely dark room...on the side of the house where there is no street lighting! Also, I found that our window sills are very skinny, and I had to prop the cutout on top of the light, behind the LEDs. 

I'll dig out my mini strobe tonight and see if that's better, but I hate to buy more of them. I think that I only have one, and I'd need six. Maybe touch lights wouldn't be too bright, I don't know. I need for the decorations to be seen, but I don't want it to be so bright that it looks like there's a light on in the room.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

My Victorian lady with baby "poster print" has haunted our upper far bedroom window for the past few years. I place a tube-style black light on the window sill and then my lady poster printout gets suspended in front of the window. Initially she overlooked our first graveyard in the front yard. Now she just kind of haunts the house in that spot each year always watching out for the kids who come to visit.

Here's what she looks like from the street as the kids approach the house:


----------



## AlexSum (Sep 23, 2015)

LairMistress said:


> Well, I'm officially back to looking for lights.
> 
> I tried the Dollar Tree triple color pumpkin light, and it wasn't bright enough to illuminate a cutout in a window, in a completely dark room...on the side of the house where there is no street lighting! Also, I found that our window sills are very skinny, and I had to prop the cutout on top of the light, behind the LEDs.
> 
> I'll dig out my mini strobe tonight and see if that's better, but I hate to buy more of them. I think that I only have one, and I'd need six. Maybe touch lights wouldn't be too bright, I don't know. I need for the decorations to be seen, but I don't want it to be so bright that it looks like there's a light on in the room.


Have you considered using gels? Filmmakers use them to make their lights appear a certain color. You could use whatever strength bulb suits you. It certainly wouldn't be as hot as the bright lights used on film sets!


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> My Victorian lady with baby "poster print" has haunted our upper far bedroom window for the past few years. I place a tube-style black light on the window sill and then my lady poster printout gets suspended in front of the window.


GoS, Have you ever tried displaying her with a little movement? I was thinking about suspending the top by the upper corners about 18" back from the window, having the poster anchored at the center bottom, and then turning a small fan in her direction. You might have to play with the fan distance and speed a bit- but I bet you could get a really cool effect going. The contact points might need a bit of reinforcement (simple bits of cloth used with paper clamps or stick-on grommets) to protect the paper from tearing.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Forhekset said:


> Thanks, I'm going to give them a shot. I have a couple of big trees I want to light, and I also have a white ghost/ghoul that I usually hang up in one of them, so any sort of light looks pretty cool. Last year I just used a plain red spotlight and it looked really eerie.
> 
> I have two of the orange fire and ice spotlights and they do look pretty awesome projected up into trees, so hopefully the purple ones will look good too.


Forhekset, I was curious if you ever tried the purple fire and ice? I got one and returned it asap, no matter what I did it was pinkish lilac, the only way I got a deep dark purple is if it was really close (like almost touching) the area/object. I really wanted that deep purple shown on the box but could never achieve it. just wanted to know if it worked out for you


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

AlexSum said:


> Have you considered using gels? Filmmakers use them to make their lights appear a certain color. You could use whatever strength bulb suits you. It certainly wouldn't be as hot as the bright lights used on film sets!


Yes, I have. I was actually going to buy some for the clear floodlights that I have (and "build" a slot somewhat away from the surface of the bulb, so they don't melt). I was really hoping for an inexpensive fix, but I don't think that there is one.


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> I'm not sure if you've come up with an idea for all of the windows, but I thought I'd throw one more out that is pretty easy to make, and only cost about $4 per window.
> 
> Last year I made "WindowKins" which is an idea I got from stoneykins.com. Essentially all you are doing is printing out a pumpkin carving pattern, blowing it up to the size you need it to fit the window, placing the pattern on a piece of $1 form board that you can pick up at Dollar Tree, then cut out the pattern with an exacto knife. After you've done that, you cut to size a colored plastic table cloth, also from Dollar Tree, to the back of the pattern. Place the pattern in the window, make sure the space around the pattern is darkened out as well, and turn on a light behind the pattern.
> 
> ...


This is perfect for an octagonal window that I have right above my front door! I kept looking for a storebought solution, but this will be cheaper and fit perfectly! Thanks!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

boo who? said:


> GoS, Have you ever tried displaying her with a little movement? I was thinking about suspending the top by the upper corners about 18" back from the window, having the poster anchored at the center bottom, and then turning a small fan in her direction. You might have to play with the fan distance and speed a bit- but I bet you could get a really cool effect going. The contact points might need a bit of reinforcement (simple bits of cloth used with paper clamps or stick-on grommets) to protect the paper from tearing.


Yes I have. It takes some positioning. Not sure the kids have noticed it moving and we have done it some years and not others. 

I attached the top edge of the poster print to one of those kind of hard plastic fluorescent tube light covers. I ended up adding some black landscape fabric behind it, not sure why any more. Either related to lighting or fan movement. The fan hits the black landscape material from behind first, and bumps into the poster giving it a gentle push. I did not anchor the bottom of the poster with anything. Everything gets mounted to a post with cross beam which extends above the window and the pole is reinforced and secured to a heavy outdoor umbrella stand so it doesn't tip over.

I've thought about looking for a different image for a new poster and switching it up but the Lady has kind of become a fixture in that room looking out. She's kind of become a member of the family! A rather cheap but effective prop. 

I only wish we had more rooms facing the street to make use of. I've been thinking of staging some of my props in the window over our double garage during the week leading up to halloween. I hate that I have quite a collection of props now and since we only set up halloween day, I'm itching to get more use out of them.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Forhekset, I was curious if you ever tried the purple fire and ice? I got one and returned it asap, no matter what I did it was pinkish lilac, the only way I got a deep dark purple is if it was really close (like almost touching) the area/object. I really wanted that deep purple shown on the box but could never achieve it. just wanted to know if it worked out for you


I bought two on Friday, but didn't get around to testing them this weekend. I'll check 'em out this week before I set up next weekend. I suspect that they'll look way too pink as well. 

My blue CFLs that I ordered from HD still haven't arrived yet; pretty anxious to try those out. This picture is from a user review on HD's site...that's EXACTLY the color I'm looking for.









This is the bulb I ordered, in case anyone else wants to check it out.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Feit-Ele...ue-Spiral-CFL-Light-Bulb-BPESL13T-B/100539203


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Ok, so I had a chance to try out some lights last night. The blue Feit CFL party bulbs from Home Depot look great. The blue light looks a lot stronger in pictures than it did in person, or at least that's how it seemed to me. I was surprised at how blue it looked on my phone. I was thinking I might need two or three of these homemade spotlights per tree (the stakes cost $5, and the bulb is about $5, so each light would run you roughly $10). So here's the blue CFL, with a roll of aluminum flashing I stuck over it temporarily just to create a "spotlight" and direct the light up into the tree. Conditions weren't perfect as my porch light is fairly bright (that'll change as soon as my decorations are up), there's a lot of light coming from my garage, and on top of that, there's a street light right across from my house, but anyway....









I also checked out the purple fire & ice spotlight. It's a cool effect - but I already knew that the fire & ice effect looks cool when you use these to light up trees. The color is nice. Again, the color seems stronger (and bluer, actually) in my picture/video than it did in person. In person, it's still a little too red/pink, but it does look nice. Just not quite the color I'm looking for. I'll most likely be returning the fire & ice spotlights, but I'll probably wait til I have everything set up and test them out one more time this weekend. So here's a picture and video of that one.









Link to the video: http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2sbq3pw>&s=8#.Vgv5B5eOjHo

The only problem with the blue CFLs is that they don't carry them in stores, at least in my area, so it takes about a week to get them if you order them online. I was thinking of using the aforementioned mason jar solution to cover the lights, but also wrapping black tape around the sides of the jar to direct the light upwards and prevent it from leaking out on the sides (and also to hide the lights a little bit in the dark). I've already got a bunch of jars that I can use.

EDIT: of course, as soon as I posted this, I checked Amazon and lo and behold, they carry the same blue CFLs, for the same price as HD, and they're available for 2-day Prime shipping.

http://www.amazon.com/Feit-Electric-ESL13T-Fluorescent-Incandescent/dp/B000LWMSBQ


----------

